# Our sex life sucks!



## mitzi (Oct 8, 2013)

My Husband and I have been married three years and together five. We lived 2000 miles apart when we first started going together. He had Family near me and told me He was moving up here in a few months as He did. Before He moved up, the time we spent with each other the sex was great. As soon as we moved in together things took a dramatic down fall. If I never said anything about it, we'd never have it at all and when we do, it's litterly ten minutes at most and I end up not satisfied at all. 
Yes I've tried talking to him over and over and I've gotten upset about it and He tells me He will try to fix it and nothing. 
I've never had a problem in the sexual department. I've never had any complaints and still get offers. 
I don't know what to do. My Husband is a wonderful man who treats me like no other but I don't know how much longer I can go without that part of our marriage. I feel like I just don't attract Him anymore even though He has told me over and over that's not it. He works and works and works and that's our life. 
I need loving!


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

Do you sense that he is depressed at all? Depression kills libido.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wise (Sep 1, 2013)

> As soon as we moved in together things took a dramatic down fall.


Anything else change besides the sex?


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Does he watch a lot of man-on-man porn?


----------



## mitzi (Oct 8, 2013)

jay1365 said:


> Do you sense that he is depressed at all? Depression kills libido.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



He is on depression meds. He use to be but He seems fine now with it.


----------



## mitzi (Oct 8, 2013)

No He doesn't watch hardly any porn unless we do together and He's never even made that indication. I've figured out a couple of other so called Friends (boyFriends) did go both ways and I've hinted to Him joking and fooling around that it turns me on male on male porn but nothing. It just baffles me at what else it can be.


----------



## mitzi (Oct 8, 2013)

jay1365 said:


> Do you sense that he is depressed at all? Depression kills libido.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





wise said:


> Anything else change besides the sex?


Nothing else that I can think of has changed. He tells me every day He loves me. If I even mention anything about separating He goes off the deep end saying to forget it because we will never get a divorce. I just cant figure it out. I really wish He would tell me.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

mitzi said:


> No He doesn't watch hardly any porn unless we do together and He's never even made that indication. I've figured out a couple of other so called Friends (boyFriends) did go both ways and I've hinted to Him joking and fooling around that it turns me on male on male porn but nothing. It just baffles me at what else it can be.


So you have THOUGHT gay, at least. Interesting...


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

Decreased libido is a common side effect of AD. He should see the doc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mitzi said:


> I feel like I just don't attract Him anymore even though He has told me over and over that's not it.* He works and works and works and that's our life. *
> I need loving!


This is a situation of a* Workaholic* on *Depression meds*...2 whammys against the sex life....One is zapping his *ENERGY*...the other his *Libido* .

I feel for you ....even one of these issues could cause problems in a marriage... but both....something has to give.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That wouldn't explain his lack of effort in pleasing her. Lack of libido would not prevent him from doing things to her to help her climax. Nor would it prevent him from talking about it.

OP, I don't think libido or antidepressants are the problem.

What is his reason for leaving you unsatisfied? What is his reason for not going down on you, not touching you enough to help you climax. He doesn't need an erection to do those things. Yet he avoids them.

Have you asked him to touch you longer, touch you this way or that way?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

And why do you capitalize all "He" "Him" ect... Is this a clue here?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mitzi said:


> *I've figured out a couple of other so called Friends (boyFriends) did go both ways *and I've hinted to Him joking and fooling around that it turns me on male on male porn but nothing. It just baffles me at what else it can be.


 A couple of his friends, how many friends does he have ? How close are they, this kinda jumped out at me.....I would start wondering with this revelation if he is spending alone time with these so called friends...you said he "works -works -works" do you know where he is -when he is doing all this working?


----------



## mitzi (Oct 8, 2013)

I capitalize because I suck at grammar lol (sorry). When I said BI friends...I meant they are MY friends not His. As far as knowing where He works...Ya we own a business and He works out of our garage at home. He will go down on me and I have brought it up a few times that if it's not going to be awhile then I need to at least have an orgasm first but If I don't say that..he wont.


----------

